# Roland PNC-1000 Manual Needed



## ehagen (Jun 15, 2011)

I am in need of either a user/operator manual and service manual for a roland pnc-1000. I've searched the web and came up with nothing... any help is much appreciated!


----------



## customblinds (Jun 18, 2011)

hi Erin, Im in the same boat as you, I need a pnc1000 manual !
I will email you a copy if I get one,could you do the same for me ?? best regards john


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I found this link to a PXC 900 two models newer than the one you are looking for not sure if this will help or not.
[media]http://www.signcutpro.com/files/man/roland/pnc900.pdf[/media]
Also found this link uksignboards.com :: View topic - Roland PNC 1000-1100 PDF operators manual I attempted to register to contact him with no luck, maybe you can try and see if you can get in.


----------



## customblinds (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks a lot. will try the uk guy,
best, johnm


----------



## ehagen (Jun 15, 2011)

John,
Any luck with the UK guy?


----------



## decca591 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi 
Seems like the in thing with these camm-1 s - has anyone got a copy of the manual preferably pdf format, but however it comes would be fine, or know a link - tried several links, including a couple off here, but no joy !!

so any help appreciated, same goes for swoftware recommendations - has anyone used this model, and if so, whats the ideal software - bearing in mind I am a beginner !!!

Cheers guys, hope someone can help !

Decca591


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

This is a REALLY old cutter(1100)...you _might_ get it to work on a PC using a USB to Parallel and the Roland CutStudio program. I don't think you are going to find a manual anywere, these cutters were sold over 25 years ago. If you have one of the newer CAMM-1's you might check Roland's site www.rolanddga.com


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I just sold my pnc1000 a couple months ago. I believe I gave the manual on my computer and can probably help you get it going if youre having trouble. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

I have both the service manual and the user manual for the pnc1000 in pdf format. Shoot me a pm and I'll email it over.


----------



## izzeletroc (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello, 
My name is Maurizio and I live in Milan (Italy), I purchased for very little money an old plotter Roland PNC-1000 but has no user manuals. 
If it were possible to send you e-mail the PDF manuals I would be grateful for life. 
Thank you very much 
Maurizio, 

maurizio.cortelezzi @ alice.it


----------



## jakefalck (Mar 7, 2016)

DigitalMayhem said:


> I have both the service manual and the user manual for the pnc1000 in pdf format. Shoot me a pm and I'll email it over.


I know you replied to the post a few years ago but have been searching long and hard for a Roland PNC-1000 user manual. Please Help! My email is [email protected]

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## jeffmccann (Apr 1, 2012)

DigitalMayhem said:


> I have both the service manual and the user manual for the pnc1000 in pdf format. Shoot me a pm and I'll email it over.


If you're still here.I could REALLY use that PNC-1000 manual. Kind of in a bind here.Thanks so much! my email is [email protected]


----------

